# 2004 maxima severe knocking and pinging....



## alotlikeme2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

any thoughts??? sensor??? oil has no metal shavings and once threw a advanced timing code but shortly dismissed it... I know its something with the timing. but do these models have any tweaks that usually occur... waiting on new battery... how can i check the timing without a light??? please helpo. thanks for your time.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no way to accurately check the ignition timing without a timing light. Even if you have a timing light, there is no distributor that you could turn to change the timing. Each spark plug has it's own coil that's fired from a pulse out of the ECU. 

If you were to use a timing light and found the timing to be incorrect, then it could be due to:
- Timing chain incorrectly set.
- Cam shaft position sensor not working.
- Crankshaft position sensor not working. 

The knock sensor may not be working causing the severe knocking/pinging condition.


----------



## alotlikeme2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

will it not throw codes if one of these things has faulted...???


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

alotlikeme2012 said:


> will it not throw codes if one of these things has faulted...???


ECU's throwing codes isn't the be-all-end-all of troubleshooting that people think it is.
Yes, the ECU _SHOULD_ flag a code if a specific unit had failed in one way or another.
It's also entirely possible that another failure will cause the ECU to think a related part has failed.

In this particular case, a sloppy timing chain/belt could cause the ignition timing (as well as valve timing) to be unsteady. The ECU might set a code for a bad cam or crank sensor. You could change cam and crank sensors all day and not fix the problem.

Also in this particular case, if a cam and/or crank sensor was flaky, the ECU may not set a code at all.

Just the nature of the beast.
This isn't the "old days" where every wanna-be shade tree mechanic blamed everything on an O2 sensor.

Besides all that, not a lot of info to go on here.
Last tune up? Old gas? Driving conditions? Driver condition? Mileage on the engine?
With the information given, may as well use my Magic 8 ball to troubleshoot the problem...


----------



## alotlikeme2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

i think your looking at it wrong... i simply asked if there were and weird issues that these engines have. I am well aware that it could be a "magic 8 ball" answer... for example...

I used to own a 94 dodge ram. 200k miles. kickass truck but for some reason dodge decided to make the plenum plate aluminum even the the intake and block were cast. so... as we all know that the metals heat and kool at different rates causing plenum gaskets to fail quite frequently in those models.....

obviously you are on a lack of info... 60k miles and all servicing is top notch. garage kept car. and the most obvious to timing is that it was in the shop for a timing issue already.... assuming they set the timing right... sensors were my first logical guess... ill be checking my timing while you try not to hurt yourself with that magic 8 ball... thanks for the input.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

alotlikeme2012 said:


> i think your looking at it wrong... i simply asked if there were and weird issues that these engines have. I am well aware that it could be a "magic 8 ball" answer... for example...


Ok, fair enough...but not clear at all in the post.



> I used to own a 94 dodge ram. 200k miles. kickass truck but for some reason dodge decided to make the plenum plate aluminum even the the intake and block were cast. so... as we all know that the metals heat and kool at different rates causing plenum gaskets to fail quite frequently in those models.....


'01 1500 w/5.9L, 140K miles...haven't had that problem yet. Even the 46RE is original and in great shape.



> obviously you are on a lack of info...


Right...because it wasn't posted.



> 60k miles and all servicing is top notch. garage kept car. and the most obvious to timing is that it was in the shop for a timing issue already.... assuming they set the timing right... sensors were my first logical guess...


Again, not specified.



> ill be checking my timing while you try not to hurt yourself with that magic 8 ball... thanks for the input.


You're the one having the problem with the car and asking for troubleshooting advice, not me.
So, if you want out in the weeds guesses, then provide no information.
If you want educated answers that have had a bit of thought put into them, the more information, the better. Simple as that...

Now then...

60k miles and all servicing is top notch.......doesn't say anything if that 'top notch servicing' was done 50,000 miles ago. Not to mention what kind of 'servicing' has been done. Checking wiper fluid regularly doesn't count.

Garage kept car......again doesn't mean much if you live in a decent climate without severe winters or hot summers.

"most obvious to timing is that it was in the shop for a timing issue already"....what was this "timing issue"? Sure as heck wouldn't hurt to have a bit of background and/or what the mechanics may or may not have done to the engine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

alotlikeme2012 said:


> will it not throw codes if one of these things has faulted...???


Your best bet is to download an FSM for your car in order to diagnose the various sensors. Here's a web site where you can download from:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------

